# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  Congresos

## JAVIER P.

Amigos magos del foro:

La información conjunta con respecto a los Congresos que suele publicarse, por su importancia, es la de los Grandes Premios.
A continuación ponemos la relación de los premios de cartomagia en los congresos españoles, celebrados hasta la fecha.
Recordemos que la cartomagia viene a representar, en volumen, el 50% de la magia total.

Saludos mágicos.



Lugar de celebración	      Fecha        Cartomagia	                                                                                                  

    I.	Barcelona	       1949	No instituido    
   II.   	Segovia	       1953	Manuel Marzo
  III.   	Sevilla	       1959	Joe Burk (Mesa) Sandy(Esc.)
  IV.   	Zaragoza	       1962	desierto             Edys   (2º)
   V.  	Zaragoza	       1971	M. Tena(Magia71) Cachadiña 1º
  VI.  	S. Sebastián         1972	M. Tena 
 VII.   	Oviedo	       1975	Tino Goyenechea
 VIII.   	Cuenca	       1977	Alejandro   Mejor acto close up
    IX.   	Jaca	       1978	Alberto Reyes
     X..   	S/C. Tenerife        1980	Pepe Carrol
    XI.   	Santander	       1981	Paco Ortega
   XII.   	Sitges	       1983	(desierto) Sebastián Pons (3º )
  XIII.   	Logroño	       1984	Sebastián Pons
  XIV.   	Oviedo	       1987	Tino Call
   XV.   	Huesca	       1988	Méndez
  XVI.   	Málaga	       1989	Gabi Pareras
 XVII.	Toledo	       1990	Migue
XVIII.	Zaragoza	       1992	Armando Gómez
  XIX.	Barcelona             1993  	Ramón Rioboo
   XX.	Valladolid             1995	F. Herrero	
  XXI.	Vitoria	       1996	desierto            Micky 2º 
 XXII.	Málaga	       1998	Antonio Raja	
XXIII.         Ejido Almería          1999	Alejandro Furnadijeu
XXIV.	Granada	       2001	Tino y Oriol
XXV.	San Sebastián       2002	Manuel Barrios

----------


## JAVIER P.

Hola a todos:

Contando en este foro con la participación de Gabi, sería muy interesante que,  inspirado con este documento en los que se relacionan los magos que han obtenido el primer premio de cartomagia, en los congresos españoles, nos contará sus vivencias principales sobre esta experiencia, de la que ya han transcurrido 15 años:

¿Por qué decidió presentarse?

¿Cómo seleccionó los efectos mágicos para el concurso?

¿Cuánto tiempo invirtió en su preparación?

¿Qué sensaciones tuvo en los días inmediatos anteriores al concurso?

¿Tuvo, en algún momente, intención de abandonar la participación?

¿Recibió consejos de los especialistas de aquel entonces?

¿Conocía a los componentes de jurado?

¿Qué sintió en la escena (la mesa en su caso), en la hora H, del concurso?

¿Compitió después de comer, o estaba en ayunas?

En fin, Gabi tendría mil y una sensación que contarnos...

¡A ver si se anima!

Decidas lo que decidas, gracias por estar con nosotros.

Saludos mágicos.
Javier

----------


## miguelajo

Sólo un detalle, 2002 Manuel Barrios más conocido como Manolo Talman, que por cierto también pulula por el foro..
Sólo eso...
Miguel AJO

----------


## JAVIER P.

Amigo Miguelajo:

Muy oportuna tu aclaración.

Ya que Manolo Talman también aparece, muy de vez en cuando, por estos lares, e incluso estando su participación muchísimo más reciente que la de Gabi, debería también "compartir con nosotros" las inquietudes e incertidumbres que le embargaron en SU CONCURSO del 2002.

Esperamos ansiosos tus noticias y recibe nuestro agradecimiento por anticipado, por tus respuestas.

Saludos mágicos.
Javier.

----------


## miguelajo

Se aprecia en la lista la presencia masiva de gente de Barcelona y Madrid...
¿A qué se debe? 
¿Existe una clara influencia de maestros directos?
Otra pregunta para ellos.
El tema del congreso, ¿ se lo tomaban como una gala o como un concurso?. Es decir su única preocupación era su número o también se preocupaban de ver al resto de concursantes, de la calidad de sus números.
Salu2
Miguel AJO

----------


## Dramagic

Miguel Ajo, ¿nos contarás después del Nacional también tus impresiones? jejeje...  :Wink:

----------


## JAVIER P.

Amigo Miguelajo:

La razón de mayor peso es,  ¡estadística! Es cierto que los dos focos principales de atención de la magia (no sólo en cartomagia), son Barcelona y Madrid (Madrid y Barcelona).
No obstante, veo representadas las siguientes Comunidades, en esta lista:

- Madrid (5 ó 6 veces)
-Aragón En 4 ocasiones (Zaragoza y Teruel)
- Andalucía (Granada)
- Barcelona (5 ó 6 veces)
- Canarias (2 veces)
- Extremadura (1 vez)
-Mallorca (2 veces)
-Valladolid (1 vez)

Saludos mágicos.

----------


## miguelajo

Pues sí, ayer lo estuve comentando con Miguel Gómez y Agustín Leal y coincidían en que por número de concursantes era lo más normal. Por ejemplo, y que yo sepa, en el Próximo Nacional van 6 personas de Madrid a Cartomagia ( teniendo en cuenta que en San Sebastián sólo hubo 7 concursantes en cartomagia...) No quiere decir nada pero por %...
También me hablo Miguel de las distintas escuelas y la magia de la Escuela de Barcelosna, la Andaluza, la de Madrid...
Muy interesante todo...
SALU2
Miguel AJO

----------

Pues Miguel,

   No seas malvado y haznos aunque sea un esquemita con las ideas/características de estas escuelas... (aunque sea abriendo otro post)   :Wink:  

   Un saludo mágico, 

             Javi Noriega

----------


## Manolo Talman

Pues a peticion, aqui van mis respuestas, aunque cada uno es un mundo en si mismo a la hora de presentar una rutina para concurso... pero bueno ahi van:

¿Por qué decidió presentarse? 

Por morbo la primera vez, por que me gusto la primera vez, la segunda... y a partir de ahi por vicio... 
Ahora hablando en serio, generalmente yo creo que puede ser por un ego personal, el querer mostrar tu trabajo que te ha costado 3 meses o 3 años en prepararlo e intentar quedar lo mejor posible.

¿Cómo seleccionó los efectos mágicos para el concurso? 

Cogiendo finales de distintas rutinas y uniendolos entre si, de manera que todo tuviera fuerza y no hubiera bajones en calidad de efecto.

¿Cuánto tiempo invirtió en su preparación? 

Un año mas o menos

¿Qué sensaciones tuvo en los días inmediatos anteriores al concurso? 

Ganas de quitarmelo de encima... y estar harto de ensayar... 

¿Tuvo, en algún momente, intención de abandonar la participación? 

Nunca... ¿he dicho ya que es un vicio? 

¿Recibió consejos de los especialistas de aquel entonces? 

Desde luego, Miguel Ajo, Jose AG, Miguel Gomez, Armando Gomez, Juan Tamariz, sin consejos de los maestros es imposible llegar a nada.

¿Conocía a los componentes de jurado? 

Conocia a casi todos, si no personalmente si de oidas... creo que conocer a quien tienes delante es casi imprescindible... no personalmente, pero si su forma de pensar y valorar ciertas cosas.

¿Qué sintió en la escena (la mesa en su caso), en la hora H, del concurso? 

Nervios y mucha tension, toda originada por la responsabilidad de querer que saliera bien.

¿Compitió después de comer, o estaba en ayunas? 

Pues comi, ligerito pero comi, eso te ayuda a salir con fuerzas, ni sales empachado ni a punto de desfallecer... un sandwich a tiempo es una victoria ;-) 

Todo esto y mas en la confe del nacional ;-)

----------


## JAVIER P.

Amigo Manolo:

Gracias por tus respuestas. Parece que la presentación a un concurso de Congreso impone un poco de miedo y mucha responsabilidad. 

Ya que imagino que la gran mayoría no tienen la oportunidad de recibir consejos directos de Tamaríz, Miguel Gómez (los maestros), etc., ahora tú sí tiene la oportunidad de dar el "CONSEJO MAESTRO", o los consejillos importantes,  para aquellos que acudan al foro con esa inquietud.

De todos, de todos esos consejos, ¿cuál crees que fue el que te sirvió más? ¿Cuál es el que no debe perder nunca de vista el futuro concursante?

Muchas gracias Manolo.

Saludos mágicos.
Javier.

----------


## Manolo Talman

Para mi, el mejor consejo.... mostrar tu rutina a todo el mundo que puedas (si es con un buen criterio y conocimiento magico mejor) y estar dispuesto a oir criticas, incluso a pedirlas. No con la esperanza de oir !Que bueno es todo! o Que bonito!... si te dicen eso algo va mal... siempre hay cosas que pulir y mejorar, y desde fuera siempre se ve mucho mejor que desde dentro... ademas si tienes 10 o 20 mentes pensando para ti una vez construida la rutina, 100% seguro que te aportan consejos geniales cada uno que haran mucho mas potente y magica tu rutina.

----------


## miguelajo

Por proximidad física y por afinidad mágica tenemos consejeros muy parecidos...
De todos los que me han dado me quedo con...
- Siente de verdad lo que estás haciendo.
-Intenta transmitir la magia y olvidate de las técnicas.
- Hazlo todas las veces que puedas en público.
-Todo lo que pueda fallar fallará, buscale una solución digna.

Y cientos y cientos de Manolo...
SALU2
Miguel AJO

----------


## JAVIER P.

Amigos magos:

El Congreso de Zaragoza 2004 (el último celebrado), su concurso ha tenido los siguientes resultados:

           MENTALISMO 


Primer Premio:         Luis Pardo 

Segundo Premio:     Valen 

Tercer Premio:         Woody Aragon 



INVENCIÓN / PERFECCIONAMIENTO 


Primer Premio:         Cesaral Magic 

Segundo Premio:     Carlos Madrid 

Tercer Premio:         David Bespin 



MAGIA COMICA 


Primer Premio:         Desierto 

Segundo Premio:     Bercimuelle 

Tercer Premio:         Desierto 



MICRO MAGIA / MAGIA DE CERCA 


Primer Premio:         Desierto 

Segundo Premio:     Desierto 

Tercer Premio:         Manuel J. Cuesta 



MAGIA GENERAL 


Primer Premio:         Desierto 

Segundo Premio:     Raul Alegria 

Tercer Premio:         Dimas 



MAGIA INFANTIL /PARA NIÑOS 


Primer Premio:         Desierto 

Segundo Premio:     Javi el Mago 

Tercer Premio:         Desierto 



MANIPULACIÓN 


Primer Premio:         Arkadio 

Segundo Premio:     Sergio Cisneros 

Tercer Premio:         Miguel Campos 



GRANDES ILUSIONES 


Primer Premio:         Aisman 

Segundo Premio:     Desierto 

Tercer Premio:         Desierto 



CARTOMAGIA 


Primer Premio:         José Quesoy yo 

Segundo Premio:     Miguel "Ajo" 

Tercer Premio:         Sergio Cisneros 




GRAN PREMIO EXTRAORDINARIO:  Miguel Ángel Gea. 

Es de destacar, que es la tercera vez, en España, que el gran premio se consigue a través de la cartomagia. Quede para la historia: Arturo de Ascanio en 1959 (Sevilla); Juan Tamariz en 1972 (San Sebastián); Miguel Ángel Gea en 2004 (Zaragoza).

Felicitamos de corazón a TODOS los premiados. En especial, a Miguel Ajo y a Woody Aragón, porque los hemos observado deambular y participar en este foro.

Que nos cuenten, por favor, sus experiencias.

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Saludos mágicos.
Javier.

----------


## miguelajo

Bueno pues ahora las impresiones son muy buenas, supongo que tendrá que ver con el resultado obtenido pero...
La verdad es que Jose ( anteriormente JOSE AG) y yo ibamos al congreso con ganas de hacerlo bién. Llevamos años preparando esos Numeros y sólo queríamos que salieran como estaban pensados. Internamente los dos números son esactamente iguales basados en una idea.
Me encontré muy agusto concursando muy arropado por toda la gente y los amigos que saben lo nervioso que me pongo yo en estos casos.
Me quemé la mano concursando y casi prendo fuego a la mesa pero...que más da?.
El otro día lo decíamos en la SEI Jose y yo. Lo más positivo de todo esto no ha sido el resultado sino el proceso de trabajo hasta llegar ahí. Todas las ideas desterradas, todas las horas de ensayo, los consejos de los maestros, las risas, los momentos malos, todo lo que hemos aprendido de construcción mágica, de lo complejo de montar un " ACTO de MAGIA de 10 min".
Y como todo eso es lo bueno, resulta que la esperiencia es muy positiva aunque no se gane nada. Recomiendo a todos los magos que de verdad quieran evolucionar un poco que se lo planteen.
De momento nada más.
Un abrazo Miguel AJO

----------


## Mariano Sosa

¡Enhorabuena a MiguelAjo y a Woody Aragon por vuestros premios!

MiguelAjo: Gracias por compartir tu experiencia con nosotros. Que Fué lo que más te gusto del congreso? También he visto que hubo muchos premios desiertos... por qué crees que fué asi?



Saludos y a celebrar 
 8)

----------


## dmonells

Tienes razón Miguel Ajo, la experiencia es muy buena, independientemente del resultado. Yo también recomiendo a la gente a que se anime a concursar, no sé si he conseguido evolucionar montandome una rutina para concursar, lo que sí sé es que me lo he pasado pipa preparandola, y haciendola delante de tanta gente en un Nacional, aunque he de reconocer que los días previos, no lo pasé tan bien, jeje.

Saludos.

----------

